# New Interested Mouse Breeder - Manchester UK



## Gary2701 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi, I live in Manchester in the UK. I used to breed different types of Hamsters but want to breed silk coat and Siamese Mice


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi, welcome


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey, there!  Welcome.
I think you mean Satin. They are beautiful! Siamese are some of my favourites as well.


----------



## Gary2701 (Jun 10, 2015)

Yes I meant satin, they look so lovely and the siamese are lovely too


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------

